# young goat drooling and just not herself



## Christina's Dream

Lilly was fine this morning but when I went out to give the next feeding to the ducks she came running not making any noises and wanted to cuddle.  she is drooling alot.  I gave her some baking soda and she is drooling and burping about the same.  I'm kinda thinking she ate too much today (goats should be called pigs)

Anyone guessing the same as me and anything I can do to help her out or is it just a waiting game??  

I know she ate nothing dangerous.  

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

Does she have a temp? How old is she? Do you put out grain free choice? Is this from grazing or eating grain? Is there a lot of clover in your field?


----------



## Christina's Dream

Nope no fever...  

She is in the back yard with the ducks, so just grass for her.  

And I don't know how old she is...i got her from an auction on Good Friday....  She was weaned just weaned but good to go.

I just gave her some water via suringe to make sure she can swallow and that seems fine, nothing in her throat....  

She has started to cry for me when i'm out of site just kinda a throaty sounding cry not loud and out of her mouth.  But she is happy to chase me to be able to follow me.  Right now she is on my lap while I'm typing (her favorite spot to be


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Has she ever been vaccinated?  

Has she ever been treated for coccidiosis?  

Of you don't think she ate anything out of the ordinary, I would be concerned about the above two issues. 

coccidiosis can be detected by bringing in  a fecal test to the vets office, but it can make a goat sick very fast, and I wouldn't wait too long. 

Overeating disease can look and act like bloat.  I would give her some more baking soda, 1 teaspoon or so, and some mineral oil, not positive what everyone elses recommended dosage of that would be, but probably like one ounce or so(30 cc).   If she isn't looking better after a couple treatments every 4 hours, I would move on to finding out more about coccidiosis or overeating disease.


----------



## Roll farms

I'd have a fecal ran to test for cocci, get her vaccinated, and I am wondering if she's had any access to the duck's food...
It's not good for goats.

Cocci can and will kill goat kids, and 'tis the season for it.

Good luck!


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'd have a fecal ran to test for cocci, get her vaccinated, and I am wondering if she's had any access to the duck's food...
> It's not good for goats.
> 
> Cocci can and will kill goat kids, and 'tis the season for it.
> 
> Good luck!


x2


----------



## helmstead

I have never seen drooling associated with cocci...would tend to agree with Karen, wondering about clover (which is slightly toxic and can cause drooling)...or some other toxic plant.  Frothy bloat causes frothy drool, but is also accompanied by a VERY painful goat.  Choke, too, which the OP has ruled out via checking swallowing ability, and would also be associated it a panic stricken animal...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

How she doing this morning.


----------



## Christina's Dream

Well this morning, she is about the same.  tons of drool not dripping but just kinda more like a wet mouth.  She is happy to be bouncing around and following me every where.  I took yours guys advice and gave her some mineral oil.  So fingers crossed that helps her pass it.

Now I don't have a field but I did find clover in my back yard, not sure if she has eaten any of that but that would be about the only think I could think of.

Cocci.... I'm not sure there, she is my only goat so i'm not sure how she would get it.  I'm really thinking it is just her eating something.  I have found that she got into the baby duck food...it is non medicated feed and i'm finding that in her drool.  So that is my thoughts.

Any more ideas???  I'll keep you posted.  But to me she looks like she just ate to much...kinda like hubby after an all you can eat adventure


----------



## 20kidsonhill

NO poop or runny poop since she has been doing this?  

Cocci is in their system and when they undergo stress like at the auction, they have a cocci bloom.

But the more I read everyonse advice, I am thinking it sounds like to much to eat or possibly she add shreds of something and she has a blockage in her stomach.  Recently a thread on here about a goat who had ate a hole in a tarp and the goat drolled and looked bloated, stayed off feed, throw-up I beleive, and eventually didn't make it.  

I would give her some more mineral oil and baking soda, maybe mineral oil  twice today, and the baking soda one time.  Make sure it is mineral oil at this point and not another oil, like corn oil. 

the mineral oil is suppose to act as a lubricant and help the feed pass through the system.


----------



## Goatmasta

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> NO poop or runny poop since she has been doing this?
> 
> Cocci is in their system and when they undergo stress like at the auction, they have a cocci bloom.
> 
> But the more I read everyonse advice, I am thinking it sounds like to much to eat or possibly she add shreds of something and she has a blockage in her stomach.  Recently a thread on here about a goat who had ate a hole in a tarp and the goat drolled and looked bloated, stayed off feed, throw-up I beleive, and eventually didn't make it.
> 
> I would give her some more mineral oil and baking soda, maybe mineral oil  twice today, and the baking soda one time.  Make sure it is mineral oil at this point and not another oil, like corn oil.
> 
> the mineral oil is suppose to act as a lubricant and help the feed pass through the system.


I agree, but I would give the mineral oil and baking soda at least twice if not 3-4 times.  I am guessing she is slightly bloated.  The oil nor the soda will hurt her.  
  Is she still eating?


----------



## Christina's Dream

Ya no runny poops at all....  And ya she is drinking and eating just a tiny but there is interst there for sure.  

I'll give her another dose of mineral oil late this afternoon.  

I hope she is ok


----------



## Goatmasta

could be constipation too.  Have you actually witnessed a poo??


----------



## Christina's Dream

Nope I havent seen a poop either....  I've been looking but none seen.  I put a little vascline up her butt thinking that maybe plugged up...but everything felt clear...  

I gave her another dose of mineral oil....  And gave her a few more sirginge fulls of water...  I have noticed that she is putting her nose and mouth in the water and then brings it up and sneezes...  I keep checking her throat for a clog or an obstruction...and I can't find anything.

Right now she is out grazing in the yard.  So I hope she passes what ever it is.  Any chance you think she could have been stung by a bee???  Just a thought???  But she is running and jumping all over the yard, and ramming into my leg....


----------



## ksalvagno

I would give her a soapy water enema and see if you get anything out. You really need to see that she has pooped.


----------



## redtailgal

..


----------



## Goatmasta

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would give her a soapy water enema and see if you get anything out. You really need to see that she has pooped.


x2


----------



## Roll farms

I mentioned cocci not because of the drooling, but because of the 'young goat' title of the thread and the fact that she came from an auction... 

I figured y'all had the drooling part covered already.

And...she could have 'had' cocci in her system already, they don't have to catch it.  I'd still get her vaccinated / fecal ran, just to get an idea of what she might be carrying around, based on where she came from.

I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Christina's Dream

Well tonight she seems the same.  But tonight when I was checking her mouth again to see if I could feel anything, or a broken tooth or something stupid like that...I kinda noticed that she isn't using her tongue...and no gag reaction at all...  I just don't get it.  

Just like human kids...some times they just make you scratch your head


----------



## Roll farms

I'm really sorry you lost her.

I've had to treat 2 goats w/ listeriosis, and I really don't think that was her problem.  Mine were unable to graze, staggered in a circle, and were 'blind' on one side (not really, but paralyzed / unable to blink).  
If they tried to eat, the food just fell out of their mouths b/c they can't chew / control their mouths (the paralysis effects that, too).

They were completely unable to bounce / graze / function.  And had really high fevers.

It could also be she had something wrong that you couldn't see / fix....


----------



## elevan

.


----------

